# My 3 day trip to Central California



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Fir Christmas last year, my other half got me a coupon for a 2 night stay at a quaint little B & B in Central California. The place was located in Cambria, with the ocean 5 minutes west, great wineries 20 minutes south, and Hearst Castle 20 minutes north.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had no clue that the castle was that extensive. It looks like one of those places it would take all day to take in all of the sights.

LOL If you hadn't posted the second pic I would have thought those were dead fish laying on the beach. 

What about the B&B? Was it two nights of luxury?


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes it was. No TV (boo!) but they did have internet, so I bypassed the rules of etiquette and fired up my Directv on my smart phone and snuck in a few hours of TV watching while mama was reading a book. Yes, we even had a chef come in and made us special breakfasts. Rooms were awesome and we all had private baths, which is a necessity IMHO!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow!!!The castle looks magnificent and now I want to go.I thought the picture was a bunch of dead fish,too.I think I'd want to lay in the sand with the seals,I'd blend right in.Is the Hearst castle connected to Patty Hearst?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is always a work around when it comes to what we want to watch. 

I so agree on the private bath thing when staying somewhere like that. Unless the rest of the people staying there are all related which is what we had the one time I stayed in a B&B.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, Patty Hearst is the granddaughter to William Randall Hearst. I was told she lives in the Hampton's, and has no connection or interest in the Hearst Castle. Since it was given to the State of California, it is now a National Park, so it is now a museum. 

I was told this guy had 135 telephones all around the property, and this was a time when some folks had never seen or used a telephone. 

I post this because many folks from other parts of the country won't even come to California, let alone go to this Castle, so I wanted to give you all some ideas on what to do if you come out here.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That is awesome. Thanks for the pics. I've never seen pics that do it the justice that yours do. I love B&B's. I hate hotels.


----------

